# Mercury/Mariner tower of power 6 cylinders



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

I have an older 90hp tower of power (1984). I had removed the prop to check seals, lube the prop and found an interesting thing about the lower unit. The outer bearing close to the prop has a grease fitting on some of the lower units to lube the outer bearing. I used green grease to lube mine since it is water proof and full synthetic. You also need a smaller diameter grease gun to fit in the space. Mine was 14mm in diameter. I was also checking for fishing line around the shaft. The manual that I have did not define had many years used this system.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i also have an 86 tower, it was the last version .i always pull prop in spring and grease mine. tell ya what that motor is a beast. but its old and keeps me busy keeping it running.






last fall i replaced the stator, 1 coil, re built the three carbs, the voltage regulater, all new fuel lines all over the motor, yesterday i put new plugs in and the guy at the auto parts gave me 4 plugs and 2 that were a higher heat range, i said keep the 2 ...why would i want diff heat range on 2 plugs. ? im glad my tower doesnt have a distributer. cant spell either hahahahah i also pulled the junk quick disconnect , ran fuel line right to pump and a shut off valve in line. about 4,000 rpms the beast hits the power band and sings right up to 5,200, by then were screamin along about 40 and ill back er down cause the passengers have white knuckle syndrome hahahhaah


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

ps there are 2 zert fittings behind that prop, one is way back . sorry forgot to mention .


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks I will pull the prop and check for the second one. Mine is done right now lost a switch packs bias resistance is way off, one at 5k and the other at 15 k plus misfiring. I have already replaced the same as you. I found some packs at a Web page called dbelectric.com. Don't know what to think because of the low price. I have bought starters and an alternator from them with no problems.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

What type of plugs do you run? I like NGK surface gap


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

walleyechaser said:


> Thanks I will pull the prop and check for the second one. Mine is done right now lost a switch packs bias resistance is way off, one at 5k and the other at 15 k plus misfiring. I have already replaced the same as you. I found some packs at a Web page called dbelectric.com. Don't know what to think because of the low price. I have bought starters and an alternator from them with no problems.


Dealt with DB electric many times , Always been great!!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

same plugs ngk 8buw or somin like that ...yeah check your coils , i had #1 failed and it took out one of the packs..ya cant re place just 1 pack either .......a good re turn policy helps , i have received new packs that werent any good....


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

The 84 Mariner must be a little different. I could not find a second grease fitting. I only 1 at 12 oclock that looks like it runs to the back and then discharges the excess grease at 6 oclock in the front of the lower unit. It was worth checking


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

it was worth checking, that lower unit must be diff. i hope ya get her runnin, the only bad thing , i dont have power trim. get er runnin those fish are waitin on ya haahahh


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Parts are on there way. Checked the resistance on all of the coils. They all measured the same.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

kool my neighbor hooked his batt up reverse on his boat the other day.....arg


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Installed the new cdi packs and all is well now. Plus put in some new plugs. The old ones looked pretty bad.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

thats good deal, these old motors have alot of fixin to do now and then, butt its old. lol






got these guys out of lorain today caught them smokin hahahahah


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep smoking will get you in trouble


----------

